# "He is the dumbest robber ever known to mankind!"



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 16, 2010)

Probably not, but he's right up there, I'd say:

http://www.montrealgazette.com/spor...pede+bound+robber+arrested/3278881/story.html



> Police in Kelowna, B.C., on Tuesday evening arrested a man who allegedly stole a pickup truck, guns, western clothing and a dog earlier in the day from a home in Summerland, a 45-minute drive south.
> Victim Dereld Cahley said the man, who police told him is in his early 20s, was arrested near the citys RCMP detachment after the dog and its crate slid out the back of the truck, a scene witnessed by a bylaw officer, who ran the trucks licence plate, determined the vehicle was stolen, and alerted Mounties.
> He the dumbest robber ever known to mankind, Cahley said. I think the man is mentally detached.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 16, 2010)

Regardless of the robbers mental acuity, Spud, the stolen dog, looks like a fabulous wuffit .


----------



## Flea (Jul 16, 2010)

Border collies _rawk!!_

Nuff said.  :uhyeah:


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 16, 2010)

They, (dumb criminals and stoopid people in general) walk among us


----------

